# The Vulcan pistol slingshot



## Bill Hays

This is the Vulcan... easy to make, easy to shoot, easy to carry and very accurate to boot.

Have fun!


----------



## Dayhiker

Thanks. Will put it on my to do list.


----------



## pop shot

that's outta control, Bill! I like the unconventional ideas.


----------



## Pikeman

Another cool and innovative design. Looks like it should be easy to build and to shoot. Thanks a lot for sharing the design and for the video demonstration.


----------



## Charles

Thanks, Bill. Yet another interesting design from your fertile mind ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jesus Freak

Nice, cant wait to try that!


----------



## curmudgeon

I love the fact that you are still experimenting with new designs.
Keep it up.


----------



## Rayshot

Bill, I think you are having fun!


----------



## NaturalFork

I would love to try shooting that one. Not sure if I could hold it right.


----------



## Rapier

Huh, I was wondering what to do next!
Great, I'll be making a Hype-X version very soon.
Thankyou uncle Bill. Much appreciate your sharing with us.
Regards
Rapier

Hype~X Australia


----------



## M.J

This is very cool! A whole new take on the slingshot.


----------



## e~shot

Nice design Bill!


----------



## meanwun

I really need to work on my woodworking skills because this looks awesome


----------



## shawnr5

I know what I'm cutting out this morning. One like the original and I have a modification in mind.


----------



## shawnr5

I can't get the images anymore. Does your image hosting site have a traffic limit? Any way you can send them to me?


----------



## shawnr5

I can't see the images anymore. Here is my idea for a modified Vulcan. The 'buttstock' extension will eliminate the torque on the wrist (at least in theory). I'm going to add wood on the sides of the grip like a 1911 and hollow out the buttstock for a magazine.









When I can see the images again, I'll make one like Bill's.


----------



## Bill Hays

shawnr5 said:


> I can't get the images anymore. Does your image hosting site have a traffic limit? Any way you can send them to me?


I see the images... sometimes the internet is funny that way. If you right click where the image is supposed to be and select "show picture"... it'll usually fix it.

Nice mod and thought process too!


----------



## Charles

All right, Bill. Time to confess. Was that bit of rhyming poetry on your first post intentional?

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## paz

I like this design and would like to try it. Is there a PDF?


----------



## Charles

The image seems to have completely disappeared this morning. Perhaps someone could re-post it.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Try your "Refresh" or "Reload" button, Charles.


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> Try your "Refresh" or "Reload" button, Charles.


Thanks, Henry. I tried that and it did not work this morning. Seems fine now.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Charles said:


> I like this design and would like to try it. Is there a PDF?


I'll put something together when time permits.


----------



## Hrawk

Hi Bill,

If you can get me 1 or 2 measurements, I can get a PDF made up for you today. Fork gap and fork tip width would be enough.


----------



## Charles

Try this one:

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

It's 6.95" tall and there's 1.65 inches between the forks.


----------



## Hrawk

Done


----------



## shawnr5

I cut one out last night during commercials while watching The Big Bang Theory. I've only just knocked the edges down with a 220 grit belt on the belt sander. I'll post it again when it's finished. Here it is with no finish and some sanding still to do:


----------



## Charles

Looking good ... keep us posted.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## shawnr5

It should look better after some sanding and a little finish. Maybe it needs dyed.


----------



## crypter27

I like that desighn!


----------



## Devoman

Very cool Bill, I am glad you felt that logic clearly dictates that "the needs of the many out weigh the needs of the few, or the one..". and gave this one away... lol!


----------



## Griffon

Hi Bill,

I posted these questions on another spot, but........ How thick was the multiplex you used and how tall are the risers on the end of the forks?

Griffon a.k.a. Howard


----------



## Thistle

I'm so impressed... I don't even have words. But EVERY kid wants one!


----------



## The Gopher

Love the innovation! So cool!


----------



## mrpaint

very cool Bill, you never let me down with your awesome work!


----------



## Shawn Feltman

very nice ill have to make my self one of them but how do you make that end slot so you can use tubes or flat bands?


----------



## Atlatlista

I was sitting there last night, trying to figure out how I would design a slingshot that would let me use my archery form unmodified for shooting, and I was like - hammer grip with sideways forks. Wait a second, that sounds familiar...

Yeah, I've totally got to get my hands on one of these now!


----------



## Shawn Feltman

i made one of these and i like it vrey nice shooting and easy to make i like it


----------



## flipgun

I must be doing something wrong. I cannot make that puppy anything but disappointing or dangerous. :banghead:


----------



## kyogen

interesting design, i look forward to giving it a go.

any tips on how big the riser tips on the forks should be? just big enough to get out past your thumb??

and what method of attachment would you recommend for the riser tips? I'm thinking small screws or glue?


----------



## kyogen

shawnr5 said:


> I can't see the images anymore. Here is my idea for a modified Vulcan. The 'buttstock' extension will eliminate the torque on the wrist (at least in theory). I'm going to add wood on the sides of the grip like a 1911 and hollow out the buttstock for a magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I can see the images again, I'll make one like Bill's.


great mod idea, how did it turn out?

i think i'll try something like this too.


----------



## toolmantf99

kyogen said:


> interesting design, i look forward to giving it a go.
> 
> any tips on how big the riser tips on the forks should be? just big enough to get out past your thumb??
> 
> and what method of attachment would you recommend for the riser tips? I'm thinking small screws or glue?


I made my risers 1/2", but have not had any luck shooting it without multiple hits of the top arm or tips (this could just be my shooting and not related to the height of the tips). I would also suggest gluing the tips on with either an epoxy or gorilla glue.


----------



## kyogen

sadly i have to report that my build of the vulcan doesn't work as well as i'd hoped.

i tried to follow Bill's design as closely as possible, but i get heaps of fork hits unless i hold at an awkward angle.

i'll keep experimenting and maybe find a good way of using it. but at this stage i can say a more traditional style of slingshot is far better in my hands


----------



## Dr J

I like the idea of this SS , but to me the information given is not complete! From my background, if you wish to replicate an experiment, everything should be the same! Mr. Hayes has presented a drawing with no dimensions , shows a video of him shooting it. Well in his hands anything is accurate. Come on Mr. Hayes if you really wish to give it away please provide the dimensions. This most is not a critique just frustration. At 76, I do not have the time for too much experimentation .


----------



## JUSTJOB

Great idea to experiment with someday when I have the time to invest.


----------



## projector101

I downloaded it and traced it on some wood, will get to the saw this weekend!


----------



## flipgun

projector101 said:


> I downloaded it and traced it on some wood, will get to the saw this weekend!


Good Luck with it.


----------



## projector101

Thanks Fllipgun!


----------

